# Nano Reef- General newbie questions



## Ralij (May 16, 2014)

Howdy there! Long time no see, been suckered back into another aquarium with a good deal, lol. 

The to-be reef is in a 10 gallon tank. I've read a bit on how difficult it is to keep, but I'm not seeing exactly what it is that makes it so hard. The cycle was very fast (3 weeks, but then the sand and live rock might have sped that up) and have had very little problems with it so far. 

What makes it so difficult? Is it similar to balancing nitrates in freshwater tanks? I'm getting the saltwater from the lfs so I don't have to worry about getting the type or gravity or concentration wrong. 

Lighting is built for reefs (1w/g LEDs). I'm reading that is is 

Ideas for coral that might be suitable for such a small tank? 
How does an anemone factor in? I have one already that is not aggressive (semi I think)
If corals and anemones add nitrates what are my options for nitrate reducing organisms?
Is a protein skimmer that necessary on such a small tank with bi-weekly water changes?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

I would not say that salt is harder to maintain in general it is simply much more tedious especially if you want nice corals. I would still recommend having a means to test your water both salinty and the basic parameters PH, ammonia, nitrate. Do you know what kind of anemone you have?

Skimmers will pay for themselves in saved salt and livestock health. It is also the easiest method of keeping desolved organics down wich is manditory for many inverts and corals.


----------



## Ralij (May 16, 2014)

Got it. It's a long tentacle anemone.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Thats great! Most of them like to bury their foot in the sand some. They are also good for hosting clown fish, just be careful about neighboring corals as when they are happy they can get quite large and start to sting things.


----------



## Ralij (May 16, 2014)

Alright, will keep that in mind. Assuming that the anemone is still alive, anyway. It's not doing so well... :/ Need to push the clownfish into its tentacles or something as they don't know what it is. >.<


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Lighting,flow,and water parameters are all factors in anemone health...That and tears in the foot of the animal. The clowns will adopt it once they are ready,some times it takes some time.


----------

